# Aspire Launches Their Own Line of 18650 Battery



## Alex (24/4/15)

April 24, 2015
* Aspire Launches Their Own Line of 18650 Battery *

Frank News aspire 18650 2 Comments





Aspire has proven once again that they can aspire to a better world, where things are easier to use, more reliable and last longer. Aspire has recently launched a new product on the market that has broken new ground in the e-cigarette niche. This produce is Aspire’s new 18650 Battery.





Battery safety could be the most important thing about low-ohm vaping. Sub-ohming is almost a non-issue at this point if you’re using any reasonably good battery, but super-sub-ohming (under 0.3 or 0.2) still needs careful consideration from those looking to push their devices.

This powerful battery can supply intense power to electric cigarette atomizers, ensuring people who vape regularly can always enjoy a flawless vaping experience. This battery from Aspire is one of the best so far in terms of protection and features, being able to supply enough power to all types of atomizers and protect the device from overcharging or overdischarging.

Compared to other batteries available on the market, Aspire’s 18650 battery leads the pack with an internal resistance of 11.1 mΩ, 1532 mAh when discharged with 40A and 1703 mAh when discharged with 1A. All these mean two things – the battery lasts much longer and is more resistant to short circuits.

This battery goes hand in hand with the CF Mod from Aspire. Users can order this CF MOD battery holder online at a standard price of $40. They can choose between blue, black, grey and red. This revolutionary device contains a spring connector which ensures users will always get to enjoy a perfect connection between the battery and the e-cig tank.

The CF Mod has a protective electronic switch, safety holes, stainless steel metal button, carbon fiber coated tube and stainless steel cover. In addition to its outstanding design and versatility, this device protects the battery of the electronic cigarette and extends its life. The built-in microchip will automatically turn off battery charging when the battery is either overcharging or overdischarging. Additionally, if the heating coils are short-circuited or the charger is short-circuited, the battery will default to sleep mode.

The Aspire 18650 battery is truly exceptional and has a much longer lifespan than any other 18650 batteries available on the market from other manufacturers. Users who choose wisely and can truly enjoy a flawless vaping experience with the Aspire 18650.

source: http://blog.aspirecig.com/aspire-launches-their-own-line-of-18650-battery/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

That looks promising @Alex, an internal battery resistance of 11.1 milli-ohms is impressive, very few 18650 brands are sub 12 milli-ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/4/15)

johan said:


> That looks promising @Alex, an internal battery resistance of 11.1 milli-ohms is impressive, very few 18650 brands are sub 12 milli-ohms.



Reading through the comments here though.. hmmmm
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ire_launches_their_own_line_of_18650_battery/


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Very interesting @Alex, thanks

I am interested in the mah rating at around 8 amps or so - thats for around 0.5 ohm coils - which is where I am often these days. 

If their table is to be believed, then so called other "famous brands" fall over at high currents. But 40A is very high. I would love to see the comparison at say 10A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Alex said:


> Reading through the comments here though.. hmmmm
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ire_launches_their_own_line_of_18650_battery/



Skim-read through the link just now, some wild statements made by some guys , but I agree with the majority; its most definitely a re-wrap of an existing battery. Regarding IMR chemistry, well thats a debatable subject on its own, and the least of my concerns .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keegan (25/4/15)

Personally, I.e my own thoughts, for the ultra sub ohm peeps, they will use super capacitors.
(Aside) Not sure if shared b4, the 18650 battery is used inTesla cars
http://www.teslamotors.com/roadster/technology/battery

The super capacitor will allow for max power without the danger of battery chemical reaction as its all electrical. Damn, can't find the article on long reads...here's another
http://gizmodo.com/this-supercapacitor-is-paper-thin-stores-energy-as-wel-1695203969



Sent from the moon of Jupiter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Keegan said:


> Personally, I.e my own thoughts, for the ultra sub ohm peeps, they will use super capacitors.
> (Aside) Not sure if shared b4, the 18650 battery is used inTesla cars
> http://www.teslamotors.com/roadster/technology/battery
> 
> ...



Wow that's fascinating - thanks for sharing @Keegan 
I never knew they use 18650 batts in the Tesla - 
That's incredible
I thought they would have used some other specially designed cells


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

has anyone bought any of these batteries yet and what's your findings? I have two x MXJO IMR 18650 3.7V 2800MAH 35A batteries at the moment, they are giving me slight issues like dropping 2 bars on a puff and then shortly after popping back up again. it's making me a bit nervous that my batteries are on their way out. the one also has trouble charging on my device... am I being silly here or am I right to be worried. thinking about getting one of these Aspire batteries from VM just in case I have issues with my others. I vape mostly at 0.7ohms... Help please


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> has anyone bought any of these batteries yet and what's your findings? I have two x MXJO IMR 18650 3.7V 2800MAH 35A batteries at the moment, they are giving me slight issues like dropping 2 bars on a puff and then shortly after popping back up again. it's making me a bit nervous that my batteries are on their way out. the one also has trouble charging on my device... am I being silly here or am I right to be worried. thinking about getting one of these Aspire batteries from VM just in case I have issues with my others. I vape mostly at 0.7ohms... Help please


Mooch from ECF has tested the Yellow ones at 20A and the Yellow/Silver one at 15A for CDR, so you should be more than fine at 0.7 ohms. If the battery does not hold its charge for long - time for it to retire.


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Andre said:


> Mooch from ECF has tested the Yellow ones at 20A and the Yellow/Silver one at 15A for CDR, so you should be more than fine at 0.7 ohms. If the battery does not hold its charge for long - time for it to retire.


Thanks for the reply Andre, it's such a disappointment though, they're not even 5 months old yet...


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks for the reply Andre, it's such a disappointment though, they're not even 5 months old yet...


Maybe they worked hard and long in that period.
Good batteries are the blue or green Samsungs or the brown LGs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> has anyone bought any of these batteries yet and what's your findings? I have two x MXJO IMR 18650 3.7V 2800MAH 35A batteries at the moment, they are giving me slight issues like dropping 2 bars on a puff and then shortly after popping back up again. it's making me a bit nervous that my batteries are on their way out. the one also has trouble charging on my device... am I being silly here or am I right to be worried. thinking about getting one of these Aspire batteries from VM just in case I have issues with my others. I vape mostly at 0.7ohms... Help please


 
Have a similar problem with both my LG HG2 'turds' , however this only occurs when using a 0.5 ohm coil at over 55 watts. Otherwise is could simply be the mod reading the voltage sag? Annoying as hell as the mod tells me the battery is flat and stops firing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> has anyone bought any of these batteries yet and what's your findings? I have two x MXJO IMR 18650 3.7V 2800MAH 35A batteries at the moment, they are giving me slight issues like dropping 2 bars on a puff and then shortly after popping back up again. it's making me a bit nervous that my batteries are on their way out. the one also has trouble charging on my device... am I being silly here or am I right to be worried. thinking about getting one of these Aspire batteries from VM just in case I have issues with my others. I vape mostly at 0.7ohms... Help please


Just to come back to this, @Metal Liz - it is quite normal for the battery bar to go down quite a bit when firing the mod, then after firing it comes back up again. Have seen that on quite a few regulated mods. What do you mean the one has trouble charging? Do you charge on an external charger?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Andre said:


> Just to come back to this, @Metal Liz - it is quite normal for the battery bar to go down quite a bit when firing the mod, then after firing it comes back up again. Have seen that on quite a few regulated mods. What do you mean the one has trouble charging? Do you charge on an external charger?


my charger stopped working about 2 days after starting vaping again, so i charge my batteries on my device. the one battery blinks from 1st line and only if i remove the charge cable after about an hour or 2 does it show me that it has charged up to 3 bars and then when i plug it back in then it starts on 2 lines, or sometimes it just continues back from 1 line...


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> my charger stopped working about 2 days after starting vaping again, so i charge my batteries on my device. the one battery blinks from 1st line and only if i remove the charge cable after about an hour or 2 does it show me that it has charged up to 3 bars and then when i plug it back in then it starts on 2 lines, or sometimes it just continues back from 1 line...


 You will generally get a better charge on an external 1 amp charger, I'm sure someone can explain if this is true and why. Hope you get it all sorted out...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> my charger stopped working about 2 days after starting vaping again, so i charge my batteries on my device. the one battery blinks from 1st line and only if i remove the charge cable after about an hour or 2 does it show me that it has charged up to 3 bars and then when i plug it back in then it starts on 2 lines, or sometimes it just continues back from 1 line...


Not sure, maybe clean the contacts on both the battery and the mod with a white eraser followed by some alcohol on an ear bud. If the problem persists, I would get rid of that battery - better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> You will generally get a better charge on an external 1 amp charger, I'm sure someone can explain if this is true and why. Hope you get it all sorted out...


that's on the cards for end of next month hahaha, first needed to get the mod sorted, then build up some juice, so end next month i won't need to buy juice, so i can buy a new charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Andre said:


> Not sure, maybe clean the contacts on both the battery and the mod with a white eraser followed by some alcohol on an ear bud. If the problem persists, I would get rid of that battery - better safe than sorry.


Noted, i will try that. Thank you so much for your help Andre  I ordered a new Samsung battery from VM today, just to be safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------

